# Translating Web Pages using Safari



## RGrphc2 (Jan 8, 2005)

Is there any way to program safari to change foriegn language websites into english, i noticed that Firefox (using on my wintel) does that automatically and it is a nice feature that i would like to have with safari


----------



## symphonix (Jan 8, 2005)

The closest I've been able to get with Safari is to copy-paste the text to be translated into Sherlock's Translate feature. Not nearly as good as what Firefox can do (I use Firefox on my work PC) but at leas the capability is there.


----------



## Gigamux (Jan 9, 2005)

Just use Netscape. It is free and will instantly give you a "VIEW" of the HTML code for any web page you are browsing. Just go under the View menu item and pick Source. Best of all it is really a good browwer with tabbed browsing and more...


----------



## Arden (Jan 9, 2005)

No offense, but NETSCAPE BLOWS.  Safari is a *much* better browser in nearly every aspect, and it also offers tabbed browsing.  Netscape has a *horrible* interface which tries to be like Windows as much as it can.  Plus, Safari can view source code as well as any other browser, which really doesn't make a difference in translation.

RG:  I would say do a search for the website you want to translate using Safari's Google search field, then click the Translate link in the results page.


----------



## perfessor101 (Jan 9, 2005)

RGrphc2 said:
			
		

> ... i noticed that Firefox (using on my wintel) ...i


Since you like FireFox in Wintal, why haven't you tried FireFox in OS X?


----------

